# need your help! how much for a barn, ur photos plz.



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

hi everyone! we have a few goats, having more (my first doe is in labor as i type this) we dont have a barn only 2 pens outside, and now more then ever i need a barn. we want to build one we have about 1,000 to spend in wood, do you have photos of your barns? prices? how you built yours, your help will help us!!!!! thank you!


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd show you pictures of my barn, but it's pricetag is way above $1000. For $1000 you could certainly build a 20x30 structure capable of housing your animals.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think $1000 estimate is way low if you are planning on using new materials. $1000 new materials would build you maybe an 8x10 garden shed. Maybe if you scrounged and salvaged good bit of stuff. Or if you were just trying to build temporary shelter such as plastic hoop type structure.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> $1000 new materials would build you maybe an 8x10 garden shed


I built an 8 X 12 using mostly *treated* lumber and plywood for a little less than $600.

One option is to start with a "carport" as your basic frame, then close it in.
You can usually get a 10 X 20 for about $800, including set up and delivery


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

you may be Able to use some hog sheds, 

I have some tanks off a combine turned upside down, that have a hole cut for a door, for shelter for the goats, used a dog house for one pen of small goats, 

at one time I had a lean too shed that I used for many years until the wind blew it down, (sucked the posts out of the ground that were about 16" deep), bad wind, 

any way there are other options, 

saw a hog farmer many years ago, use school bus bodies for sheds, 

there are many options, Pallet sheds may be an option, but the A framed hog type sheds may be a low cost answer, 

using a fence for one wall may be a help, 

just throwing out some ideas,

I saw one of those portable car ports, steel pipe frame, with a few sheets of tin for a roof, some one took of of those, and added a few more sheets of tin on the side walls, and one one end for horse barn, near town, http://www.superiorportablebuildings.com/carportsinfo.html (link for info and picture only, not a recommendation or a suggesting, search out what is on line and avable in your area),
they were being sold for about $700 around here, with the sides open, I would think another $300 would fill in the sides and end.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> One option is to start with a "carport" as your basic frame, then close it in.
> You can usually get a 10 X 20 for about $800, including set up and delivery


This is what I would suggest.
We are thinking of going this route.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Look at an article in mother earth news a couple of issues ago about building a hoop house green house. You could get a pretty good size structure for that kind of money and if you used steel tubing instead of the pvc you could make it pretty durable.


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

well after going over prices, ((oh my barns are expensive!)) well we just wanted this for are goats at night, i got a field cam for x-mas to look for deer. much to my surprise we have LOTS of bobcats running around along with many other predators. i would feel much safer putting my animals locked up in a barn at night. well we came up with a lay out for a 10x20 barn, one 10x10 stall 2 5x5's and a small part to walk in at. its going to be here tomorrow with the order of wood. it was around 1k or so. ((on that order we put enough wood on so we can build 3, 4x8 goose coops. *for my geese coming in march* the total price tag came to a little over $1,500 that's with hardware too.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I built a goat barn, about 24x24, with an enclosed room, for milking, for around 15$ Used cedar poles for uprights, salvaged 2x material for framing, pallets for loafing area siding, salvaged tin for hay and milk room and roofing. All I had to buy was two sets of hinges and a couple pounds of nails.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

If there are any saw mills in your area that's the way to go. I buy 1000 Board Foot of rough cut lumber for $100, Good sized pallet of lumber. Then you buy some 4x4's and some roofing tin and you'll have a nice barn for under $1000.00

I don't know if you can buy lumber from a mill in your area, but I'd ask around. We get all of our sawdust for stalls there free too... We have to load it ourselves most of the time, but free sawdust is free sawdust.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I was shocked when I added it up, and found that this 8X12 shed came to $1200 in materials! It still needs to be painted, too. That's buying everything at Lowe's.

I need to move to WV; sawmills in SC are quoting $500 per 1000 bd/ft.


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Check out www.farmtek.com. They have portable sheds that are just awesome for getting your livestock out of the weather and keep the wind off of you while you are doing chores.I have a friend with all of her pens made of hog panels wired together inside a farmtek building.It's so bright and she never needs to turn on the lights.She's got small pens set up with heat lamps.Less than $1000 and I know when I build more shelter I'll go this way.You can also do those rent to own yard buildings if you are strapped for cash.I've seen some great little goat shelters made in those.


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

we are putting up the barn now, here is a photo. cant wait till its all done!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Littlequail, You have a nice building area in that it is already "inside" your goat pen and away from trees that could fall on it. However, as I look at the way you're constructing it, I shiver!! I do so hope that is not the full base of your structure!

I see top plates layed flat instead of on their sides. I see corner posts of treated 4x4 and the rest of the studs look like 2x4s that are "not" treated sitting on top of what looks like untreated 2x4s laying on next to the soil. I see no wall bracers except those that look like they are there in preparation for windows/doors. Renee, I hope I'm wrong and that it serves you well; however, if that had been the way I build "any" of my sheds (barn, buck house, chicken house, tool shed, garden shed, wood shed, slaughter pen and processing center), they would not last long.

Maybe your goats are of a "small" nature; so they would not be as hard on their housing as a larger breed. Maybe you will be keeping only does; so they will not be as hard on that housing as a buck would be. Maybe what you have started will work fine in your area. [It definately would not work here where we get strong winds and lots of rain; and it definately would not work with my small 4-goat herd where one is a buck and all are large Nubians.] Here is what I designed and David and I built; and the entire thing cost us about what you have said your little house costs. (We used "damaged" treated wood and "raw-cut", even some lumber yards were throwing away because no one would buy it.)










I don't mean to criticize. I just remember wishing someone had giving me such information "before" I built my first animal-housing structure. David looked at your picture and said, "That will collapse inside two years."


----------



## shdybrady (Aug 26, 2011)

I bought a barn it is built for a double carport. It was 18x21 the unit I bought has 3 sides and opens up the pasture. I have it on the side of my fence. Cost by 1300 and they finance


----------



## littlequail (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for all your info, we have been working on the goat barn and its almost done.


----------

